# Know any good furry movies?



## Foxtrot53 (Dec 30, 2012)

I watched Robin Hood for the first time in 8 years, and I loved it to bits. Are there any other really good furry-centric movies?


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 30, 2012)

Kung Fu panda and Rango are the most recent i can think of :/
There's a movie section further down the forum, best asking there.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 30, 2012)

I dunno if it qualifies as a 'furry' movie but My Neighbor Totoro is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Streetcircus (Dec 30, 2012)

Animalympics is one of the best and most furry-appropriate movies I have seen.


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Dec 30, 2012)

I just saw Rise of the Guardians, I know it's not furry-centrick but Bunny was definitely my fave. And the movie was FANTASTIC.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Dec 30, 2012)

Well, there is A Goofy Movie and its sequel An Extremely Goofy Movie.


----------



## Vibora (Dec 30, 2012)

I LOVE Pom poko. It's basically about tanuki (raccoons) who can transform into people as well as foxes who can do the same. I don't know if it qualifies though, but I think it does.... The Cat returns, Cats don't dance. Secret of Nimh, and Old Fangs. I've seen all of these, so....


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 30, 2012)

Fantastic Mr. Fox is pretty good.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 30, 2012)

All the older Disney movies
Fritz The Cat (both of them)
Cool World
Roger Rabbit
Monkeybone (not sure if this counts)
Felix the Cat The Movie (although Twisted Tales was way better)
I liked the Sonic the Hedgehog movie where Tails was afraid of lighting (that's my favorite line)

Wow, I'm surprised that's all I can come up with off the top of my head. I'll add more if I can think of any. Most of the stuff that comes to mind is series and not actual movies, and I'm not putting anything very recent because you've all heard of them. I could think of a lot of Disney movies but what's the point of listing them all, so I just put it as one item.



VGmaster9 said:


> Well, there is A Goofy Movie and its sequel An Extremely Goofy Movie.



I was a huge fan of Goof Troop but I didn't like the movies.

I thought they were cheesy and they made Max grow up to be too much like his dad.


----------



## Brazen (Dec 30, 2012)

None of those are furry movies though, they're movies which have anthropomorphic characters.

This is a furry movie, you can tell it's made within the fandom by how cringeworthy it is.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2012)

Gosh that made me smile. x3


----------



## Ricky (Dec 30, 2012)

Brazen said:


> None of those are furry movies though, they're movies which have anthropomorphic characters.



What do you think "furry" means?

_Talking animal people_ = furry.

I don't know why some people think "furry" only refers to content created by other furs.


----------



## Brazen (Dec 30, 2012)

Ricky said:


> What do you think "furry" means?
> 
> _Talking animal people_ = furry.
> 
> I don't know why some people think "furry" only refers to content created by other furs.



Furry means belonging to the furry fandom. Content created outside of the furry fandom but which may appeal to some furries does not count.

Stop taking credit for the work of genuinely talented people who would want absolutely nothing to do with your ilk.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 30, 2012)

Brazen said:


> Furry means belonging to the furry fandom. Content created outside of the furry fandom but which may appeal to some furries does not count.
> 
> Stop taking credit for the work of genuinely talented people who would want absolutely nothing to do with your ilk.


This why you have furries wanting to go see shit like furry vengeance. OMG! They said furry, they're talking to us! No, no one is talking to you. You're an Internet person. People who see Internet not as a tool to share ideas but a replacement for actual socialization. A place to be.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 30, 2012)

Brazen said:


> Furry means belonging to the furry fandom. Content created outside of the furry fandom but which may appeal to some furries does not count.
> 
> Stop taking credit for the work of genuinely talented people who would want absolutely nothing to do with your ilk.



You obviously have no idea how the fandom started out. Back then, it was pretty much solely based on commercial media. As an analogous argument, you are basically saying "hurr, Anime movies aren't anime because they aren't made by anime tards."

Your point is dumb and you are also wrong.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 30, 2012)

Ricky said:


> You obviously have no idea how the fandom started out. Back then, it was pretty much solely based on commercial media. As an analogous argument, you are basically saying "hurr, Anime movies aren't anime because they aren't made by anime tards."
> 
> Your point is dumb and you are also wrong.


But...all those people left after "the wizard Merlin" made the fandom into his personal hugbox. All are welcome! All Welcome! Go into the light! :V


----------



## Brazen (Dec 30, 2012)

Ricky said:


> You obviously have no idea how the fandom started out. Back then, it was pretty much solely based on commercial media. As an analogous argument, you are basically saying "hurr, Anime movies aren't anime because they aren't made by anime tards."
> 
> Your point is dumb and you are also wrong.



Anime is made to cater to anime fans primarily, with only a few notable exceptions like Hayao Miyazaki's films which managed to appeal to everyone everywhere. Cartoons and films which feature anthropomorphic animals are made for children and not for sweaty internet nerds, the fact that you're basically saying that My Little Pony was made for bronies because it just so happened that the cartoon clicked with castaway teenagers is absurd (I would even say "furry") logic.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 30, 2012)

Brazen said:


> Anime is made to cater to anime fans primarily, with only a few notable exceptions like Hayao Miyazaki's films which managed to appeal to everyone everywhere. Cartoons and films which feature anthropomorphic animals are made for children and not for sweaty internet nerds, the fact that you're basically saying that My Little Pony was made for bronies because it just so happened that the cartoon clicked with castaway teenagers is absurd (I would even say "furry") logic.



MLP wasn't made for Bronies, but the Brony fandom revolves around MLP (even thought it wasn't made by Bronies). Disney movies weren't made for furries, but the furry fandom revolves around characters like those in the Disney movies.

Are you still confused?


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 30, 2012)

Something that is "Furry" is simply something that might appeal to members of the fan-base, it doesn't need to be made in the fandom to be Furry. And it doesn't matter who it was originally meant for either.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 30, 2012)

"I must put away childish things." Hmm indeed.

That doesn't mean you can't like something based on it's presentation, but, seriously, some of the stuff in these "furry" movies are things that we adults should already know and don't need to "learn". What happened to nerd culture? It used to be almost a pre-professional crowd who desired cerebral works, and occasionally "mature" ones (ok, they liked the mature stuff a lot). But they still dealt with adult issues, they still were targeted towards an intelligent reader (pulp magazines are an exception). Hell, you see older anime that (occasionally) were more intelligent than the rest of the stuff coming out. It seems now that nerds are, instead of a group obsessed with science fiction, fantasy, and hyper-intellectual activities (along with the mature pulp stuff), now a regressed group with a victim complex. It's almost as if nerds stopped being stigmatized and are now considered part of mainstream culture and the people who took their place are just our good ol' losers.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2012)

Brazen said:


> Furry means belonging to the furry fandom. Content created outside of the furry fandom but which may appeal to some furries does not count.
> 
> Stop taking credit for the work of genuinely talented people who would want absolutely nothing to do with your ilk.



OP clearly asks for content furries would enjoy, citing examples as such.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 30, 2012)

Anyway watch The Kung Fu Panda movies. I can't recommend them enough. There are plenty of great movies with anthros (not 'furry movies') out there.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 30, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I liked the Sonic the Hedgehog movie where Tails was afraid of lighting (that's my favorite line)


http://th03.deviantart.net/fs70/200...fraid_of_lightning_by_laurenb0616-d46gt99.png

I LOVE that anime. It blew my mind the first time I saw it.


----------



## Conker (Dec 30, 2012)

Ricky said:


> MLP wasn't made for Bronies, but the Brony fandom revolves around MLP (even thought it wasn't made by Bronies). Disney movies weren't made for furries, but the furry fandom revolves around characters like those in the Disney movies.
> 
> Are you still confused?


You're proving Brazen's point though. Bronies watch MLP, but MLP is a cartoon made for everyone. Brony content would be the music, fanart, and terrible clop porn made by bronies for bronies. 

Furry content is content made for furries; Disney movies are made for everyone and furries happen to like them. Because this is a fandom, intent is important. Because this is a fandom with a lot of perverse people and even more porn, intent is doubly important.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2012)

Semantics aside the context in the OP is obvious- any films featuring anthropomorphic characters that are popular amongst furries?


----------



## Ricky (Dec 30, 2012)

Conker said:


> You're proving Brazen's point though. Bronies watch MLP, but MLP is a cartoon made for everyone. Brony content would be the music, fanart, and terrible clop porn made by bronies for bronies.



No, Brony content is My Little Pony.

MLP wasn't created by Bronies.

Come on, this all falls into the "no shit" category.


----------



## Brazen (Dec 30, 2012)

Ricky said:


> No, Brony content is My Little Pony.
> 
> MLP wasn't created by Bronies.
> 
> Come on, this all falls into the "no shit" category.



Except it isn't, you're literally taking credit for other people's work if you're saying that. Star Wars belongs to George Lucas/Disney and not SW fans, therefore the actual films aren't part of the SW fandom, the fanfiction is (hence it's distinguished as FANFICTION). Disney isn't furry, the pornography created within the fandom is. The distinction makes all the difference unless you don't believe in the concept of intellectual property where someone who makes something owns it, rather than the fans owning it.


----------



## Foxtrot53 (Dec 30, 2012)

Damn, it's a shame how this thread just turned into a shitfight. 

But thanks to all the sane people!


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxtrot53 said:


> Damn, it's a shame how this thread just turned into a shitfight.
> 
> But thanks to all the sane people!



Welcome to the internet.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 30, 2012)

Brazen said:


> Except it isn't, you're literally taking credit for other people's work if you're saying that. Star Wars belongs to George Lucas/Disney and not SW fans, therefore the actual films aren't part of the SW fandom, the fanfiction is (hence it's distinguished as FANFICTION). Disney isn't furry, the pornography created within the fandom is. The distinction makes all the difference unless you don't believe in the concept of intellectual property where someone who makes something owns it, rather than the fans owning it.



Uuh, nobody took credit for anything.

You're still using the word "furry" improperly.

It means "having to do with anthropomorphic animals" and doesn't imply ownership.


----------



## dab (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxtrot53 said:


> I watched Robin Hood for the first time in 8 years, and I loved it to bits. Are there any other really good furry-centric movies?



I feel stupid for neglecting to watch this, especially since it is my avatar. 



RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Fantastic Mr. Fox is pretty good.



It's not good. It's amazing. 

Rango was great, but I can't say I've seen many "furry movies".

Also, I find it amusing how easily people on this forum will start arguing with each other on a post with total disregard to the OP's request.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Dec 30, 2012)

dab said:


> It's not good. It's amazing.



Agreed.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 30, 2012)

Watership Down is one of the best films I've seen. It's got talking rabbits as the main characters, so I guess that counts, even if they aren't humanoid in any way. Now, I know talking rabbits sounds like a bit of a childish idea, but believe me, the film is one of the scariest things that I saw as a kid. In some places it's still pretty disturbing to me today. The DVD of it is rated a U (in the UK it's the rating that means "the whole family can watch it", and it stands for *U*niversal), citing it as having "mild threat and violence", which is an understatement if ever I saw one. I _think _somebody's uploaded it to youtube, so you can watch it there (it's only and hour-and-a-half, which isn't too long a film when you take into account films the length of The Hobbit or Metropolis). 

Another great furry-centric film is the anime One Stormy Night. I'm not that big a fan of anime - to be completly honest I hardly ever watch it - but since watching this film on youtube it is now one of my favourite films. And I'm not afraid to admit it, but I cried at some parts. A great story, some amazingly good artwork and direction, with some very subtle themes running under it that only developed minds would catch onto. The only bad thing about that it that I could see is the voice acting, which can be a bit cringy at times, but other than that it's great. Highly recommended.


----------



## Razorscab (Dec 30, 2012)

Felidae is a very good movie. It's a german film but there's a UK version on youtube that's in English. Some parts are awkward/ disturbing since it's a cartoon made for adults but over all, it definately grabs your attention. When I first watched it I only planned on watching half of it and watching the rest later but it was so interesting that I had to watch the whole thing at once.


----------



## Conker (Dec 30, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Uuh, nobody took credit for anything.
> 
> You're still using the word "furry" improperly.
> 
> It means "having to do with anthropomorphic animals" and doesn't imply ownership.


Furry is the fandom and the things created within the fandom or for the fandom. I've never once heard it described in such a large and blanketed term as that.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 30, 2012)

Conker said:


> Furry is the fandom and the things created within the fandom or for the fandom. I've never once heard it described in such a large and blanketed term as that.



I think it's funny you haven't heard it used in that context, yet attempt to redefine the word.

No. Furry *does not* refer to only content created by other furries, and it never has.

As I said before, when it first came around the fandom was largely centered around commercial content. Tony the Tiger was used as an example (albeit a bad one) for what FURRY meant. That's because it referred to ANTHROPOMORPHIC ANIMALS (and still does), not the bastardized definition you are creating for the sole purpose of winning an internet argument.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2012)

No true scot!


----------



## Conker (Dec 30, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I think it's funny you haven't heard it used in that context, yet attempt to redefine the word.
> 
> No. Furry *does not* refer to only content created by other furries, and it never has.
> 
> As I said before, when it first came around the fandom was largely centered around commercial content. Tony the Tiger was used as an example (albeit a bad one) for what FURRY meant. That's because it referred to ANTHROPOMORPHIC ANIMALS (and still does), not the bastardized definition you are creating for the sole purpose of winning an internet argument.


As far as I'm concerned, you're the one redefining the word.

It's really unfair to an author to lump anything with an anthropomorphic animal as furry since this fandom is a cesspool.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 30, 2012)

I just take the word "furry" to have different meanings, like lots of other words. It refers to works that have anthropomorphic animals in them as the central theme, or it could be a name given to things created specifically for the furry fandom by the furry fandom. It's also a texture (for example, "the surface of the coat is furry").

But, back on topic, Secret of NIMH, a film about a widowed mouse turning to the help of rats in trying to protect her children, is probably one of the best films I've *ever* seen. Seriously. The song that goes over the end credits is just so beautiful and perfectly fits with the rest of the film. Funnily enough, Jerry Goldsmith, who did the score for films such as Alien, Poltergeist, all three Rambo films and The Omen, wrote the music for this - and what wonderful music it is too. It's just a shame not a lot of people know about it, as virtually any person I've said "Secret of NIMH is a great film" to has said "what's that?". Even my parents have never heard of it. It's got some amazing animation too. In my opinion, Secret of NIMH is one of the best animated films ever produced, towering head and shoulders above the likes of Disney's animated films (although they're still very good films).


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 30, 2012)

For myself 'Furry movies' would be those made for and by furries. Movies like The Lion King, Kung Fu Panda, and All Dogs Go To Heaven are simply movies that, for their characters and stories, _appeal_ to furries. Not implying that these studios made the movies with furries in mind because that, of course, is ridiculous. 

Also yeah, Secret of NIMH is an excellent movie. I'd recommend that to anyone.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 30, 2012)

Conker said:


> As far as I'm concerned, you're the one redefining the word.



As far as *reality* is concerned, the word has always had that definition =P


----------



## SJ1208 (Dec 30, 2012)

Bitter lake is a good one


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 30, 2012)

The Secret of NIMH was great because it wasn't pandering for a quick buck. The creators wanted to make a quality movie and dammit, they made one. When wworks of fiction start pandering, they get stale (or worse). So no, I don't think any work "designed for fans" would be good, as they would have too much fanservice (in the traditional sense of the term--fan pandering to make a quick buck at the expense of quality, not limited to erotic content). We need to encourage writers, film makers, and painters to create for themselves if they can (to the best of their ability monetarily). That's how you get really good stuff, and hey, maybe we will see serious anthropomorphics in the future made for adults, without being erotic or generally exploitative.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 31, 2012)

If talking animals count, I must suggest Felidae.

If you don't mind a bit of gore that is.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 31, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> The Secret of NIMH was great because it wasn't pandering for a quick buck. The creators wanted to make a quality movie and dammit, they made one. When wworks of fiction start pandering, they get stale (or worse). So no, I don't think any work "designed for fans" would be good, as they would have too much fanservice (in the traditional sense of the term--fan pandering to make a quick buck at the expense of quality, not limited to erotic content). We need to encourage writers, film makers, and painters to create for themselves if they can (to the best of their ability monetarily). That's how you get really good stuff, and hey, maybe we will see serious anthropomorphics in the future made for adults, without being erotic or generally exploitative.


That movie was made in the early 80s I believe.  Back when America still had a tad of creativity left. 
It was my brother and I's fave movie when we were younger.


----------



## Conker (Dec 31, 2012)

Ricky said:


> As far as *reality* is concerned, the word has always had that definition =P


Depends on who has this conversation really. As far as I'm concerned, we are debating semantics we don't agree on, and as far as the fandom is concerned, it doesn't agree on the semantics either


----------



## Fnoros (Dec 31, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> If talking animals count, I must suggest Felidae.
> 
> If you don't mind a bit of gore that is.



a BIT of gore? 

Oceans... Oceans of death...

I don't know how the main character even stayed sane after that dream... I don't think I did...


----------



## Brazen (Dec 31, 2012)

Ricky said:


> As far as *reality* is concerned, the word has always had that definition =P



Which reality, the one in your head? Give me a dictionary quote which correlates furry with everything anthropomorphism.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 31, 2012)

Conker said:


> Depends on who has this conversation really. As far as I'm concerned, we are debating semantics we don't agree on, and as far as the fandom is concerned, it doesn't agree on the semantics either



If Furry didn't start with a fan base that revolved around commercial content, I might agree the semantics are up for debate.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 31, 2012)

Please just stop

You're all just...terrible


----------



## Streetcircus (Dec 31, 2012)

I was going to say Felidae and Once Upon a Forrest, but my opinion is that if the characters behave no differently than real animals do, then they aren't really anthropomorphic, they're just represented that way. Like, in Felidae, they talk and do abnormal things for animals, but as people view their speech and behavior, it is perceived as meowing and doing things that cats always do. It's just characterized as human-like for the sake of telling a story. To my memory, only one character in that film would be exceptionally human-like as humans would perceive them.

Now, in a film like All Dogs Go to Heaven, the characters can actually talk to human beings, making them actually anthropomorphic.

Also, am I the only one that liked or saw Animalympics? Maybe it's just because I like sports, but I thought for a movie with genuine anthros in it, it was outstanding. Great dialog and concept.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm going to say Rango. I went in a bit skeptical as to how good it was, but the thing that won me over was all of the movie references.


----------



## Conker (Dec 31, 2012)

Ricky said:


> If Furry didn't start with a fan base that revolved around commercial content, I might agree the semantics are up for debate.


Every fandom ever starts around commercial content, but the commercial content isn't created for the fandom; it's simply created to make money. Fandoms don't gain any notoriety until they start making their own content. They don't start growing until they begin making their own content. I'd argue that without fandom created content, the fandom in question isn't really a fandom but a group of people simply talking about something.

The furry fandom started with Disney movies, but the furry fandom didn't grow into a fandom until furries started drawing their own characters. Before, it was just nerds talking about bloody Disney movies, and you don't need to be a furry to do that.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 31, 2012)

Razorscab said:


> Felidae is a very good movie. It's a german film but there's a UK version on youtube that's in English. Some parts are awkward/ disturbing since it's a cartoon made for adults but over all, it definately grabs your attention. When I first watched it I only planned on watching half of it and watching the rest later but it was so interesting that I had to watch the whole thing at once.



Indeed. The ending was a bit disappointing but for some reason that movie just sucks me in. 

Maybe because of the odd main characters, the fact that its a murder mystery and a cartoon about cats, or just the fact that every dream sequence is badass (esp. the dead cat puppets one.) 

It's definetly in my top 3 wierdest fucking movies. Right there with Wizards and Fritz the Cat.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 31, 2012)

Conker said:


> Every fandom ever starts around commercial content, but the commercial content isn't created for the fandom; it's simply created to make money.



Uuh, no shit. Thank you captain obvious :V

My point was Furry started around that content, so obviously that's the type of content it encompasses.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 31, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> I'm going to say Rango. I went in a bit skeptical as to how good it was, but the thing that won me over was all of the movie references.



I love the fighter bats : D


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 31, 2012)

This is the first I've heard of Felidae and it sounds really cool to me. 

I can also recommend the third Madagascar movie 'Europe's Most Wanted'. I hated the first two and entered the third with no expectations yet I ended up loving it. The gags are never ending and the humor gets to be really irreverent. Irreverence is king. Plus it contains a chant of "Fur Power" which I couldn't help giggling at. Seriously go check it out. I promise it's excellent.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 31, 2012)

On the case of Watership Down, I have to say it has one of the most beautiful openings of any film I've seen.

[video=youtube;oZsY2i0Cz_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZsY2i0Cz_k[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 31, 2012)

Actually I'm afraid The Gospel of Saint Fury Furry is the best furry movie of all time.


----------



## Conker (Dec 31, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Uuh, no shit. Thank you captain obvious :V
> 
> My point was Furry started around that content, so obviously that's the type of content it encompasses.


We are both captain obvious then.

The fandom encompasses that type of content, but it doesn't mean it encompasses that specific content.


----------



## Tigercougar (Dec 31, 2012)

If you don't mind watching a film aimed at young children, Arashi no Yoru ni (One Stormy Night) is very sweet.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 1, 2013)

Hoodwinked too Hood vs Evil is alright, not great but alright, The first ones probably better but I can't say for sure because I've haven't seen it.


----------



## Distorted (Jan 1, 2013)

I've always enjoyed the Rats of Nimh. And A Goofy Movie was cool too.

I wish they made a movie out the Redwall books too. I would enjoy that even more.


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Jan 1, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> The Secret of NIMH was great because it wasn't pandering for a quick buck. The creators wanted to make a quality movie and dammit, they made one. When wworks of fiction start pandering, they get stale (or worse). So no, I don't think any work "designed for fans" would be good, as they would have too much fanservice (in the traditional sense of the term--fan pandering to make a quick buck at the expense of quality, not limited to erotic content). We need to encourage writers, film makers, and painters to create for themselves if they can (to the best of their ability monetarily). That's how you get really good stuff, and hey, maybe we will see serious anthropomorphics in the future made for adults, without being erotic or generally exploitative.


NIMH is on netflix instant right now, anybody who hasn't seen it should really watch it. It's amazing. 


Streetcircus said:


> I was going to say Felidae and Once Upon a Forrest, but my opinion is that if the characters behave no differently than real animals do, then they aren't really anthropomorphic, they're just represented that way. Like, in Felidae, they talk and do abnormal things for animals, but as people view their speech and behavior, it is perceived as meowing and doing things that cats always do. It's just characterized as human-like for the sake of telling a story. To my memory, only one character in that film would be exceptionally human-like as humans would perceive them.
> 
> Now, in a film like All Dogs Go to Heaven, the characters can actually talk to human beings, making them actually anthropomorphic.
> 
> Also, am I the only one that liked or saw Animalympics? Maybe it's just because I like sports, but I thought for a movie with genuine anthros in it, it was outstanding. Great dialog and concept.


I thought only the girl could understand them, that's why they all wanted her? 



Distorted said:


> I've always enjoyed the Rats of Nimh. And A Goofy Movie was cool too.
> 
> I wish they made a movie out the Redwall books too. I would enjoy that even more.


they made it into a series, also on netflix.


----------



## Aszhrae (Jan 24, 2013)

I understand the question was about furry movies, but a series that aired on tv back in '98 and '99 came to mind called Animorphs about kids that could turn into any animal they touched.
Another tv series, 2010, is Animism
It's just my own opinion but I really do think that when people speak of furry in movies, without changing completely into an animal is Animism. Wearing the skin of an animal to become the animal for purpose of ritual, be it a dance or simply to summon the courage from within in the guise of an animal to be successful at a hunt. 
With these points it may be possible to broaden the scope of movies with possible furry content.
By the way the movie Avatar is a good furry movie in my opinion.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 24, 2013)

Wa*Ya*Ha said:


> I thought only the girl could understand them, that's why they all wanted her?



True. In the first film, Ann-Marie could talk to animals.
But in the second film, Charlie and Itchy could talk to humans because of some weird miracle thingy with them being angels and all or whatever.

EDIT: Anyway. I saw Robin Hood and it sucked and Avatar has fuck all to do with furries. Aliens are not furries. Fuck.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 24, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Aliens are not furries. Fuck.




I have to disagree in part...some aliens are very animal-like in their appearance. As I mentioned in another thread, Ratchet is a prime example of an anthro/furry alien. I'd also venture to say that the Lilo and Stitch experiment OCs are often very much tied into the furry fandom. One of my fursonas is a furry alien. So.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 24, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I have to disagree in part...some aliens are very animal-like in their appearance. As I mentioned in another thread, Ratchet is a prime example of an anthro/furry alien. I'd also venture to say that the Lilo and Stitch experiment OCs are often very much tied into the furry fandom. One of my fursonas is a furry alien. So.



Well in that case my favorite furry series is Star Wars.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 24, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Well in that case my favorite furry series is Star Wars.



As silly as it sounds, the truth is that Star Wars does feature anthropomorphic, furry alien creatures. So one could very well claim that.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 24, 2013)

The Cunning Little Vixen (2001); based off of the opera based off of the book of the same title. It can get away with the 'singing cartoon animal' thing because of the opera.


----------



## Aszhrae (Jan 24, 2013)

I have another movie. Although not sure this will fit your tastes, but does have dogs spliced with humans. Tank Girl, 1995, adaptation from a comic book. It's kind of corny but fun to watch. You might enjoy it.


----------



## Nordo Huskamute (Jan 25, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Actually I'm afraid The Gospel of Saint Fury Furry is the best furry movie of all time.



WTF did I just watch?

Oh, and I second the Secret of NIMH, thats kinda where it all started for me...


----------



## Aleu (Jan 25, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> As silly as it sounds, the truth is that Star Wars does feature anthropomorphic, furry alien creatures. So one could very well claim that.



I forgot the :V

See just because a movie has a "furry" in it somewhere doesn't make it a furry movie. It has to make up the majority of the cast or at the very least the majority of the main characters
Lilo & Stitch = not furry
Robin Hood = furry
Rise of the Guardians = not furry
Balto = furry

See the difference?


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 25, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I forgot the :V
> 
> See just because a movie has a "furry" in it somewhere doesn't make it a furry movie. It has to make up the majority of the cast or at the very least the majority of the main characters
> Lilo & Stitch = not furry
> ...




I see where you're coming from. My point is that if someone wanted to take a non-furry movie that does feature a few anthropomorphic furry aliens or otherwise, and appreciate the anthros in that movie enough to call it their favorite furry related movie...they could do so. I'm not sure we can necessarily call them wrong for doing so because whether a movie is "furry" for you is kind of a subjective and flexible manner. Like the fandom itself, it's kind of amorphous as to what can and cannot be considered "furry" by the viewer. Taking into account that a good 98% of movies out there featuring anthro characters aren't necessarily "intended" to be directed at the furry fandom, what we call a furry movie really is up to the viewer. Robin Hood, for example, predates the furry fandom nearly entirely, though may have contributed in some ways to its early formation. 

As for lilo and stitch, the OC character explosion really began to occur after the series was announced, which featured a plethora of different experiments with different functions and designs and so forth, and so by these categories perhaps the main movie might not be considered furry, but the series definitely could be. 

It's all subjective.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey guys...anyone here know of any furry animation longer than 5 minutes made by someone specifically in this fandom?


----------



## Aleu (Jan 26, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I see where you're coming from. My point is that if someone wanted to take a non-furry movie that does feature a few anthropomorphic furry aliens or otherwise, and appreciate the anthros in that movie enough to call it their favorite furry related movie...they could do so. I'm not sure we can necessarily call them wrong for doing so because whether a movie is "furry" for you is kind of a subjective and flexible manner. Like the fandom itself, it's kind of amorphous as to what can and cannot be considered "furry" by the viewer. Taking into account that a good 98% of movies out there featuring anthro characters aren't necessarily "intended" to be directed at the furry fandom, what we call a furry movie really is up to the viewer. Robin Hood, for example, predates the furry fandom nearly entirely, though may have contributed in some ways to its early formation.
> 
> As for lilo and stitch, the OC character explosion really began to occur after the series was announced, which featured a plethora of different experiments with different functions and designs and so forth, and so by these categories perhaps the main movie might not be considered furry, but the series definitely could be.
> 
> It's all subjective.



Yes, we can call them wrong. Because they are. As I said before, just because there is an anthropomorphic creature in there, doesn't make it a furry movie. Sure they can have that character as their favorite character like E. Aster Bunnymund from Rise of the Guardians but to say that it's a furry movie just because there's one -ONE- character that is a furry is fucking ridiculous.

Robin Hood can be considered furry because EVERY SINGLE GOD DAMN CHARACTER was an animal of some sort. Also when did the whole "intended to be for furries" come up? Of course they're not making it for furries. That has nothing to do with what i was talking about.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Yes, we can call them wrong. Because they are. As I said before, just because there is an anthropomorphic creature in there, doesn't make it a furry movie. Sure they can have that character as their favorite character like E. Aster Bunnymund from Rise of the Guardians but to say that it's a furry movie just because there's one -ONE- character that is a furry is fucking ridiculous.
> 
> Robin Hood can be considered furry because EVERY SINGLE GOD DAMN CHARACTER was an animal of some sort. Also when did the whole "intended to be for furries" come up? Of course they're not making it for furries. That has nothing to do with what i was talking about.




*shrugs* fair enough. For what it's worth, I agree on many of your points, my only argument is that if someone wanted to say that their favorite furry-related movie happened to be one that featured only a few anthro characters, that's their right, even if we disagree over whether it qualities as a furry movie. 

As for intended for furries, what that means is that since the creators didn't set out to actually make it a "furry movie", what constitutes being a furry movie is entirely up to the audience to decide, and as such, there will be varying opinions, such as yours and mine here. It's not worth fighting about, Aleu, and I'm not trying to get you worked up. I just simply disagree. That doesn't make me or you idiots for our opinions. It's not harming anyone if someone mentions their favorite furry movie and someone else doesn't think it's furry enough. 


Now, if OP is wanting to know about movies that are strictly or vast majority anthro characters, that's cool. Secret of Nimh is a good choice.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 26, 2013)

So I think the lesson here is that the OP didn't explicitly define what was meant by 'furry movie', and as such the assumed definition should be implied by the examples given.  Now that that's out of the way, you all can stop arguing about it.

I saw Rango recently.  It's definitely worth a watch.  I was really impressed by how not-Johnny-Deppish Johnny Depp sounded during the whole thing.  But all in all it's very well made, and even has a theme that's meshed into the story.  Plus, the rattlesnake character is one of the most badass villains ever put into a kids' movie.
I also enjoyed the 2007 (CGI) TMNT movie.  That was some fine comic book style nonsense, there, with some great dialogue and even a bit of character development.  Of course, I'm biased because I'm just a fan of TMNT.  I haven't seen the old live-action ones in quite some time.  I should find the first one and watch it again, see how it holds up.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 26, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> *shrugs* fair enough. For what it's worth, I agree on many of your points, my only argument is that if someone wanted to say that their favorite furry-related movie happened to be one that featured only a few anthro characters, that's their right, even if we disagree over whether it qualities as a furry movie.
> 
> As for intended for furries, what that means is that since the creators didn't set out to actually make it a "furry movie", what constitutes being a furry movie is entirely up to the audience to decide, and as such, there will be varying opinions, such as yours and mine here. It's not worth fighting about, Aleu, and I'm not trying to get you worked up. I just simply disagree. That doesn't make me or you idiots for our opinions. It's not harming anyone if someone mentions their favorite furry movie and someone else doesn't think it's furry enough.


I'm with Aleu on this one. There are probably no 'furry movies' because a furry movie would be made by furries or for furries. There are only 'movies that contain anthros' and because they do they often attract furries. 

I'm comfortable saying no movie creator has the furry fandom in mind when they are coming up with ideas. I'm guessing most of them are aiming for the youth market. We are a periphery demographic that doesn't factor into the creation. Calling any movie 'furry' is incorrect.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 26, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I'm with Aleu on this one. There are probably no 'furry movies' because a furry movie would be made by furries or for furries. There are only 'movies that contain anthros' and because they do they often attract furries.
> 
> I'm comfortable saying no movie creator has the furry fandom in mind when they are coming up with ideas. I'm guessing most of them are aiming for the youth market. We are a periphery demographic that doesn't factor into the creation. Calling any movie 'furry' is incorrect.



That's the point that we both agree on. 98% of movies featuring some or many anthro characters probably were not made with the furry fandom specifically in mind. Furries appreciate these movies but that does not mean they were made by furries, for furries. Some, however, may have been, without us actually knowing about that. 

Hence why I said that what defines a "furry" movie is really up to you. People use the term "furry" in a very liberal way, and some of us here try to define furry one way or another but the thing is, the fandom as a whole is amorphous and has no clearly defined boundaries, and as such, definining whether a movie is or is not furry also comes down to whether you define furry as "made for furries, by furries" or "appeals to furries" or "has one or more anthropomorphic characters'.

So when we sit here and say this person or that person is wrong for calling it this or that...well...how can we really say that when we don't even have a clear boundary for what the term furry really encompasses beyond a general liking of anthro characters? This fandom is based on a LOT of general terms and wide definitions and if a person likes a movie that has anthro characters, and considers it among one of their favorite "furry" (by their definition) movies, who are we, really, to tell them they're retarded?


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 26, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> That's the point that we both agree on. 98% of movies featuring some or many anthro characters probably were not made with the furry fandom specifically in mind. Furries appreciate these movies but that does not mean they were made by furries, for furries. Some, however, may have been, without us actually knowing about that.
> 
> Hence why I said that what defines a "furry" movie is really up to you. People use the term "furry" in a very liberal way, and some of us here try to define furry one way or another but the thing is, the fandom as a whole is amorphous and has no clearly defined boundaries, and as such, definining whether a movie is or is not furry also comes down to whether you define furry as "made for furries, by furries" or "appeals to furries" or "has one or more anthropomorphic characters'.
> 
> So when we sit here and say this person or that person is wrong for calling it this or that...well...how can we really say that when we don't even have a clear boundary for what the term furry really encompasses beyond a general liking of anthro characters? This fandom is based on a LOT of general terms and wide definitions and if a person likes a movie that has anthro characters, and considers it among one of their favorite "furry" (by their definition) movies, who are we, really, to tell them they're retarded?



I can agree with this, its all in ones interpretation of the semantics of the term furry. I would say that there are probably no or at least very few movies made with furries in mind though. So I can see both sides of the argument are coming from.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't think anyone is dumb enough to think that movies containing anthro characters has furries in mind, including the OP. Generally questions like these are basically asking about anthro-centric but say "furry" in the case of simplicity.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 26, 2013)

Sonic the Hedgehog...

I don't care. I fucking adore that movie. I think what sold me more than it being one of my favorite game characters, was the beautiful LOVELY music. Every track was so good!


----------



## Aszhrae (Jan 26, 2013)

Now it seems there is a specific criteria that an individual needs to meet in order to consider any movie 'furry'.
I was initially going to list Wolfen as a possibility but then again that would be considered lycanthropy, or were- and not furry.
Another would be EnemyMine but that is just alien and probably would not be considered furry because the alien doesn't have fur and probably would not be considered cute enough.
Now the tv series V or the made for tv movies by the same name might be as they were reptilians wearing human skins to pass amongst us.
There are creatures and aliens depicted in Men in Black, but do those movies fit the criteria or does the criteria have to be absolute in all aspects?
To be furry, mean it has to be an animal native to the existing animal world or even human fabricated fantasy to be considered 'furry'?
So many furries might be considered to be an alien concept by many here in the forum or elsewhere?


----------



## Aleu (Jan 26, 2013)

Aszhrae said:


> Now it seems there is a specific criteria that an individual needs to meet in order to consider any movie 'furry'.
> I was initially going to list Wolfen as a possibility but then again that would be considered lycanthropy, or were- and not furry.
> Another would be EnemyMine but that is just alien and probably would not be considered furry because the alien doesn't have fur and probably would not be considered cute enough.
> Now the tv series V or the made for tv movies by the same name might be as they were reptilians wearing human skins to pass amongst us.
> ...



Ok. I'm starting to lose my patience.
Take real fucking life. If you made a movie about a slice of life about the average joe and he has a pet cat. Would you then call it furry because there's a cat in it? Would you consider every movie with animals in it somewhere furry?

Jeeze people what part of CENTRIC do you not understand??????????


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 27, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Sonic the Hedgehog...
> 
> I don't care. I fucking adore that movie. I think what sold me more than it being one of my favorite game characters, was the beautiful LOVELY music. Every track was so good!


Yeah that movie was awesome :V

I know the one you're talking about and it is indeed awesome. Dat Metal Sonic. Knuckles was so cool in that movie.


----------



## powderhound (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm surprised no one's mentioned it yet, but I thought How to Train Your Dragon was pretty well done.


----------



## Kio Snowfyre (Jan 27, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Yes, we can call them wrong. Because they are. As I said before, just because there is an anthropomorphic creature in there, doesn't make it a furry movie. Sure they can have that character as their favorite character like E. Aster Bunnymund from Rise of the Guardians but to say that it's a furry movie just because there's one -ONE- character that is a furry is fucking ridiculous.
> 
> Robin Hood can be considered furry because EVERY SINGLE GOD DAMN CHARACTER was an animal of some sort. Also when did the whole "intended to be for furries" come up? Of course they're not making it for furries. That has nothing to do with what i was talking about.



I think for as long as it's of potential interest to furries, it's describable as "furry", because "furry" kind of describes itself, don't you think? More of a tag for common interest than a product (than say, Star Trek or Anime/Manga), although I wouldn't be surprised if furry has been used as colloquial term for such media long before the "furry fandom", after all, it was a colloquial term to begin with, don't you think, too?



XoPachi said:


> Sonic the Hedgehog...
> 
> I don't care. I fucking adore that movie. I think what sold me more than it being one of my favorite game characters, was the beautiful LOVELY music. Every track was so good!



Why hadn't I heard of this one?



powderhound said:


> I'm surprised no one's mentioned it yet, but I thought How to Train Your Dragon was pretty well done.



Still haven't watched H2TYD one yet, my parents don't really like "modern" animation and they are always in control of the only available TV >:/, so I tend to wait for it to be available on YouTube or something. I hear they're making a new one already, imdb says 2014 though so still quite a wait yet. There's this "TVCatchUp" app for Android, it's quite good for watching TV in England, may be it will come on TV sometime for me catch it...


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 28, 2013)

Kio Snowfyre said:


> Still haven't watched H2TYD one yet, my parents don't really like "modern" animation and they are always in control of the only available TV >:/, so I tend to wait for it to be available on YouTube or something. I hear they're making a new one already, imdb says 2014 though so still quite a wait yet. There's this "TVCatchUp" app for Android, it's quite good for watching TV in England, may be it will come on TV sometime for me catch it...



that's too bad because it was made by Chris Sanders and Dean Deblois, the same guys who worked on Lilo and Stitch. they used the 3D medium quite well for their purposes in this movie.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 28, 2013)

Kio Snowfyre said:


> *I think for as long as it's of potential interest to furries, it's describable as "furry",* because "furry" kind of describes itself, don't you think? More of a tag for common interest than a product (than say, Star Trek or Anime/Manga), although I wouldn't be surprised if furry has been used as colloquial term for such media long before the "furry fandom", after all, it was a colloquial term to begin with, don't you think, too?


That's beyond retarded. Furries have other interests other than anthropomorphic animals. Are car shows now furry too? What about any video game? My god no wonder the majority stay away from the Den.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 28, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Yeah that movie was awesome :V
> 
> I know the one you're talking about and it is indeed awesome. Dat Metal Sonic. Knuckles was so cool in that movie.



I loved the vastly different voices they all had...
I'm digging that fucking movie out.



Aleu said:


> Are car shows now furry too? What about any video game? My god no wonder the majority stay away from the Den.



You know...there was an either highly brave or highly STUPID (most likely both) individual I saw back in 2008 on FA main. He posted a picture of his car that had his naked Eevee girls as his paintjob. I mentioned this before. I think he removed it. Fast. Because I never saw again even when I looked for it last time I brought it up.

And yeah, Kio's logic didn't make an iota of sense there.


----------



## Kio Snowfyre (Jan 28, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> that's too bad because it was made by Chris Sanders and Dean Deblois, the same guys who worked on Lilo and Stitch. they used the 3D medium quite well for their purposes in this movie.



From 2D to 3D? That's quite a jump, I kind of wonder of how some 3D movies would have worked in 2D.



Aleu said:


> That's beyond retarded. Furries have other interests other than anthropomorphic animals. Are car shows now furry too? What about any video game? My god no wonder the majority stay away from the Den.



Not quite what I meant . I see furry as a anthropomorphic animal fan base, of course anthropomorphic animals is something of fantasy creature media, thus fantasy creatures may well be appealing to furries (they are, just see pokemon) and anthropomorphic non-animals may also be appealing because it falls under anthropomorphism so it may be a closer interest. I wasn't actually previously talking so much as to what falls outside of furry as interest to furries, as much as what furries are into but with the similarities found in more mainstream media. For example, funny, cartoon and talking animals are often considered under the "furry" header, and if I recall reading the original fan base was aimed at "cartoon animals" and not so much "anthropomorphic animals" but the anthropomorphism is applied as it was the most obvious and distinguishable characteristic, although broad in its original usage ranging from purely an device to an illustrative method. I wouldn't say cars or video games fall under furry unless they relate somehow, such as associable furry media within them. I'm still really new to furry but I've heard it about in the background stories of the internet. Furthermore, there are many quite different yet similar fandoms gathered under he term "furry", no? Just think - kemono, post-funny animals, funny animals, talking animal, otherkin, therian, creature, scenedog/sparkledog, critter and these aren't new genres because in history there is power animals, zoomorphism (of humans), fable animals, beasts, familiars and therianthropy (=/= therian/zoanthropy) all of which are allegorical; also there are specific fan bases like the modern brony, yiff and TLKIAWOL. All of this, discussed from the earliest web forums labelled "furry" are thus the "furry" interests, no? I see it as really quite colloquial.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 29, 2013)

Kio Snowfyre said:


> From 2D to 3D? That's quite a jump, I kind of wonder of how some 3D movies would have worked in 2D.
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite what I meant . I see furry as a anthropomorphic animal fan base, of course anthropomorphic animals is something of fantasy creature media, thus fantasy creatures may well be appealing to furries (they are, just see pokemon) and anthropomorphic non-animals may also be appealing because it falls under anthropomorphism so it may be a closer interest. I wasn't actually previously talking so much as to what falls outside of furry as interest to furries, as much as what furries are into but with the similarities found in more mainstream media. For example, funny, cartoon and talking animals are often considered under the "furry" header, and if I recall reading the original fan base was aimed at "cartoon animals" and not so much "anthropomorphic animals" but the anthropomorphism is applied as it was the most obvious and distinguishable characteristic, although broad in its original usage ranging from purely an device to an illustrative method. I wouldn't say cars or video games fall under furry unless they relate somehow, such as associable furry media within them. I'm still really new to furry but I've heard it about in the background stories of the internet. Furthermore, there are many quite different yet similar fandoms gathered under he term "furry", no? Just think - kemono, post-funny animals, funny animals, talking animal, otherkin, therian, creature, scenedog/sparkledog, critter and these aren't new genres because in history there is power animals, zoomorphism (of humans), fable animals, beasts, familiars and therianthropy (=/= therian/zoanthropy) all of which are allegorical; also there are specific fan bases like the modern brony, yiff and TLKIAWOL. All of this, discussed from the earliest web forums labelled "furry" are thus the "furry" interests, no? I see it as really quite colloquial.



I'd love to read this...but it's a wall of text. Word of advice, space it out a bit. It'll get many more ppl to give it a look.


----------



## Rivers Bluetail (Jan 29, 2013)

Watched the Secret of NIMH for the first time in years, brings you to tears. The music *cries* so beatiful...


----------



## Kio Snowfyre (Jan 29, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I'd love to read this...but it's a wall of text. Word of advice, space it out a bit. It'll get many more ppl to give it a look.



Rich text editor didn't allow me to paste the line gaps properly, sorry :/


----------

